# If you need Metro (Metrodinazol) Let me know



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

One of my Discus got Hexamita... Trauma from the journey it appears. Wasn't eating, hiding all the time and facing the back of the tank... For a moment there, I thought he was ignoring me 

After 4 days of 250mg of Metro per 10G of water dosed every 12 hrs, I have a discus that is now picking off live brine shrimp like it was a sport and swimming actively in a 20 gallon hospital tank heated upto 93 degrees. But, I also have about 280 grams (that is a lot) of Metro. So, if someone needs some in an emergency, please come get some.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Sang,

I just wanted to let you know that the Discus I recieved from you is doing fine. After the motorcycle ride home I placed the fish bag in my water to equilize the water tempature. I never saw a fish want out of the bag the way that discus did. Probably is not a fan for motorcycle rides...

The colors are turning a reddish tint now which is a bit different from from the start. Maybe it is the beefheart I feed them.

Anyway, all is well here in regards to the discus. 

Bill


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Sang,

I just read your technical thread and found out that you lost 2 discus. Let me know if you want yours back. I will be happy to return to you.

Bill.


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

I would never under any circumstances ask for the discus back. Anyways, those two died before I gave you the little one.


----------

